# Downregging



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I start downregging for IUI on the 21st of April. Does this mean that I will have a period or not??

​


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I started d/r on CD19 then on CD21 I took norestisterone tablets to bring on a bleed....this took ages and I only got af a couple of days before injections were due to start.


----------



## Keira (May 18, 2005)

Hi Sailaice

I had been downregging since 13/01/07 and have had periods just as normal,  glad you posted this as I had forgotten to take my 12 noon sniff -  will take it now ......only 2½ hours late !!!!!


----------

